# Not the every day TOC bikes...



## fordsnake (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought I'd share some sexy unknown models. The first three have a Fauber sprocket and 30" wood rims.


----------



## bike (Nov 16, 2013)

*Very cool*

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 16, 2013)

super stuff!!

that magnet has really tall front hub flanges

very interesting bikes! thanks for sharing


----------



## tailhole (Nov 16, 2013)

sexy indeed!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 16, 2013)

*wish I could go back in time..."Ill take the Vim Model 30...Here's 35 bucks!!"*

Thanks for posting the high quality pictures of these rare bikes. The bikes are beautiful.  I really like to compare the handlebar styles...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome machines! Love those chainrings, especially "The Trinity"!


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 16, 2013)

My (unknown) as bought bike seems to fit this profile  30" wood racing rims, Fauber crank,  missing parts.  Originally painted deep Maroon with mid green darting around and back of the head tube. Am I inching closer to the truth?


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2013)

Very cool. Would love to have that first chain ring.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 16, 2013)

I wish you could find tires for that thing! Awesome bike!





ccmerz said:


> View attachment 123424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2013)

ccmerz said:


> View attachment 123424
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's some freakish geometry right there. A seriously low B/B and pretty raked out fork, I'd be really curious to know how it handles,


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 16, 2013)

The earlier 2-ply Deans 28" tires will stretch onto 30" rims.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 22, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> That's some freakish geometry right there. A seriously low B/B and pretty raked out fork, I'd be really curious to know how it handles,




*======================================================================*
////////////////////////////////////////////

*.......................................................///...............**  Smooth As Tennessee Whiskey*


----------

